# Enzo's Hip Results



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I posted x-rays of Enzo's hips a while back and posted, I sent them into OFA and just got my results back yesterday. 

Enzo's prelim came back as OFA Hips Good Elbows Normal


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Great news Wanda


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------

